

Accelerate or Die Hard - lukedeering
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/vineup/accelerate-or-die-hard-a-book-more-intense-than-br

======
hayksaakian
Not much to start for this "kick starter" it seems like they already made the
product, and want money to click the print button.

~~~
cartagenam4
Wish this was true mate! We've got a lot of publishing/editing/design work and
xtra content generation to work on for this project. Still looking forward to
it all though ;)

------
ZaAaV
Trading off freedom for what? Money, wisdom, experience? Accelerators
capitalize on the fear of failing. The key to success are pretty simple: being
informed and working hard. You don't need any accelerator for that.

~~~
lukedeering
Valid point! To be honest, the title could have been the first paragraph, but
I just saw the new Bruce Willis move and thought it gave the KickStarter title
a nice KICK

------
Polifontem
I can not wait to read this book, and I think this is something that will
guide all future entrepreneurs and business people.

------
bcx
How does this thing compare to founders at work?

~~~
lukedeering
Great question! So, Founders at Work is a compilation of awesome interviews
with successful founders looking back at their days as a startup. Accelerate
focusses on accelerator programs themselves and their graduates. We do have
several founders in the book that graduated from a program several years back,
but in the future we will be concentrating more on the very recent graduates.
Hope this helps to answer your question. Cheers, Luke

~~~
jedc
You might also want to check out my site: Seed-DB (<http://www.seed-db.com>)

Also, I'm in London, too. Get in touch and we can grab a drink. :)

~~~
lukedeering
Grab me on twitter @luke_deering

------
MichaelCPell
I love the Start-Up Community!

------
joereger
rock on luke... thanks for sharing lessons learned with the startup community.

------
raney18
Looking forward to this!

